# SLP LMII Rubbing Driveshaft...???!?!



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Well I put a SLP LM2 cat back on the car, everything bolted up just fine, hanging in the right places but the pipe is rubbing against the driveshaft. Im going to try adjusting things and make the tips sit correctly but it rubs pretty bad. Anyone else experienced this? Known fixes?


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

is it rubbing on the rubber connection? If so I did. and other was rubbing differential housing. I took it to a good muffler shop. they put it on the lift and heated the pipes with a torch where they needed to be heated and put some slight bends in them to make them move , as to bring them out where they needed to be. took them about 20 minutes . they also cut off the hangers just to the front of where they heated , after they bent them and let the pipes move where they were supposed to be and welded on new ones to the pipes.
everything is great now and they only charged me $25.
can't beat that.
Yeah I was PO'ed too that they weren't bent like they were supposed to be, but after a quick $25 fix, I forgot about the whole thing.


----------

